

HTTP + JSON for Redis: Now You Can Deploy Redweb on DotCloud in Under 30 Seconds - markerdmann
http://blog.dotcloud.com/http-json-for-redis-now-you-can-deploy-redweb

======
evangineer
Ease of deployment via DotCloud will probably be quite useful for some folks,
but other than that, why would you use this over say Webdis (which already has
access control)?

<http://webd.is/>

~~~
markerdmann
Webdis is definitely a great project. I'd say it mostly depends on your
personal preference and feature requirements. Webdis also has a larger and
more complex codebase, which has its pros and cons.

